# our own bees swarmed



## baldwinbees (Mar 2, 2010)

can't put them back or you will lose 1 of the queens...you just got an easy split with a mated,accepted queen with the swarm....now you have 7 hives


----------



## baldwinbees (Mar 2, 2010)

oh yeah,don't forget to crush down the hives that swarmed to just enough frames for them to cover&protect


----------

